
Stupidly simple (but surprisingly helpful) tool for developers using Bootstrap - gigamick
https://bootstrapbreakpoints.com/
======
netsharc
Huh, apparently webdevs mean something else with that term, and their meaning
is not even on the Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakpoint](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakpoint)

I wish they'd come up with some other term rather than confusing it with
something that's been around since the 40's...

~~~
nitroll
Yeah, because it's not like we don't appropriate words all over the place
anyway, and reuse words for all kinds of similar and dissimilar purposes.

Using "breakpoints" to describe the /points/ where the layout /breaks/ over is
not a new term and quite well understood when talking design / layout.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/CSS/CSS_layou...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/CSS/CSS_layout/Media_queries#How_to_choose_breakpoints)

[https://www.w3schools.com/css/css_rwd_mediaqueries.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/css/css_rwd_mediaqueries.asp)

------
gigamick
Added Tailwind support now too.

